# Cpt 75310/72170



## jgossett (Mar 10, 2011)

This time of year, with people falling on the ice, I am getting a lot of radiology reports for er treatment of hip and pelvis x-rays.  Many are seperate reports for each patient encounter.  One showing a right hip x-ray with no mention of the pelvis, and another showing an AP of the pelvis.  The way I understand the definition of 75310, it is for the unilateral view of the hip and an AP of the pelvis.  I have been coding this 75310-52 since there is no mention of the pelvis.

I have been feeling like this may not be correct but I have exhausted all my local resources and am getting shrugged shoulders.  What other opinions are out there?  How would you handle these?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 11, 2011)

73500 for single view hip


----------



## RADCODER (Mar 11, 2011)

You can bill these two codes if both a 1vw Hip and Pelvis were done.
73500 Hip 1vw 
72170 Pelvis 1 or 2vw

Perhaps you are thinking of..
73520 Bilateral Hips minimum 2vws of each hip, including AP view of Pelvis.

(There is no 75310 CPT code)

Hope this helps!


----------



## cjacobs (Mar 21, 2011)

So if you have an AP Pelvis with a Lateral right hip.....how would you bill?


----------

